# No tilling seeded Bermuda grass



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I wanted to plant a sprigged hybrid Bermuda grass but with no local availability of sprigs for the small field I'm planting I decided to give a seeded variety a try.....hopefully the yield won't be too much less than tift 44 or Alicia. Ordered Cheyenne II from Pennington.

I'm wanting to try to no till the seed so I won't disturb the ground and cause crabgrass to germinate. This field was timothy but after 1st cutting I sprayed roundup to kill it so the field is 2 inches of just killed timothy stubble. Will this be a good enough seed bed to no till into and get a good stand? I have a JD 1590 drill with small seed box I'm hoping to use but am concerned about putting the seed too deep even with the shallowest setting. I have heard about letting the tubes from the small box dangle and dribble the seed on the ground but am concerned this won't get enough seed to soil contact since the single disc openers on a JD hardly disturb the soil unlike coulters on other drills.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When we plant alfalfa we pull a ten foot cultimulcher, the drill and a packer behind that. Maybe just do the drill then pack it instead?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

mlappin said:


> When we plant alfalfa we pull a ten foot cultimulcher, the drill and a packer behind that. Maybe just do the drill then pack it instead?


 That would work if I was working the ground but am afraid just packing the stubble/sod after dribbling the seed still won't give the seed enough soil contact unless it would stay wet for a week after planting......although that could be the case the way the weather looks. This Bermuda grass seed makes alfalfa seed look big.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If the ground is soft from all the rain....then I agree with Marty about the packer....especially on very small seed as it should be easier to push down into the soil. Round type small seed makes much better contact when packed than does flat type seed(orchard etc.). Just make absolutely sure that the packer does not stick to the moist soil.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

When I plant BG with my 1590 I make three adjustments to the drill:

Set the depth to the shallowest setting

Set the spring tension on both the closing wheel and the press wheel to the lightest setting

Move the down pressure to a lighter setting (depending on soil conditions). If I remember correctly, the needle would just be starting to come up into the green.

It won't cover 100% of the seed. I always saw a small amount next to each drill row.

Ensure there are no cob webs in your down tubes from the small seed box.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> When I plant BG with my 1590 I make three adjustments to the drill:
> Set the depth to the shallowest setting
> Set the spring tension on both the closing wheel and the press wheel to the lightest setting
> Move the down pressure to a lighter setting (depending on soil conditions). If I remember correctly, the needle would just be starting to come up into the green.
> ...


 How much seed per acre do you use and what setting on the small box? How does seeded bermuda yield for you?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If I was drilling I would put the drill in "float". One eighth of an inch is recommended. Had a local drill some common bermuda a few years ago and went too deep. Had to replant.

The seeds are small and will work their way into the soil if you can make a light scratch.

There are 2 million seeds per pound in the hulled bermuda seed. I put 10 pounds per acre (20 million seeds per acre) which seems like a lot.

We are just now getting proper rain and it is coming up well. Puts a big smile on my face every day I go over to have a look.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

FarmerCline said:


> How much seed per acre do you use and what setting on the small box? How does seeded bermuda yield for you?


I drilled it at 10 lbs. per acre. Does your seed have a coating? If so, it could be up to half the weight. My seed had a coating and was 50% of the weight in the bag.

I think I had the small box set on 5 or 6 to get the 10 lbs.

My BG hay field get irrigated with pig poo. 200+ lbs of N every year. Cut it a couple weeks ago and made 8 4X5 silage bales/acre.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> I drilled it at 10 lbs. per acre. Does your seed have a coating? If so, it could be up to half the weight. My seed had a coating and was 50% of the weight in the bag.
> 
> I think I had the small box set on 5 or 6 to get the 10 lbs.
> 
> My BG hay field get irrigated with pig poo. 200+ lbs of N every year. Cut it a couple weeks ago and made 8 4X5 silage bales/acre.


 I think it does have a coating but not sure what percent of the weight of the bag it is.....will have to look tomorrow. How many cuts a year do you usually get?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

After being planted for over 3 weeks with no rain I noticed today that my Cheyenne II bermuda has started coming up after the 1.8 inches of rain we got a few days ago. I had pretty much given up on it and figured the seed might have tried to sprout after I planted but then dried up since we didn't get any rain......maybe that's not the case. It's too soon to tell if enough is going to come up that I have a stand but places look promising.

My worry now is that it might be too late in the year for it to get established enough to make it through the winter? I should have about 2 months of warm enough weather for good bermuda growth then it's going to start cooling down with our first frost the last few days of October and a freeze a week or two later. Will this be enough time for it to establish enough to survive the winter?


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

This is what I am going to do. I am going to kill my field off in strips, and drill in Bermuda. I just hope I get it right really need some Bermuda growing.


----------

